# lusiARTE.net



## warman (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, its not realy comercial or professional but we started yesterday and well, i would love to hear opinions. 

URL is http://www.lusiarte.net


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2006)

it's a great site!
I like it how the pics are all organized in categories 
and gotta say these pics are beautiful :thumbsup:


----------

